# Dainese Balios 3 Body potector?



## dressagecrazy (25 March 2014)

Does anyone have one of these? 

Any opinions on them? 

Im after a new BP & this appeals to me because of A, it's make Dainese (having been around motorbike's) & B, because it seems to have the movement i need. I back a fair few horses & really need something that wont get in the way but gives high level protection.

Any other suggestions welcome


----------



## One More (25 March 2014)

I have one - have struggled for years to find one that was a great fit (racesafe got closest but even M2M was very uncomfortable for me) and adore this one! Super flexible and half the time I don't even know I'm wearing it. Really good level of protection too


----------



## longdog (25 March 2014)

Have to say, they are great, very popular with people who don't really "do" BP's, if you know what I mean. We have been stocking them since Sept last year, also the waistcoat & they have been very well received


----------



## dressagecrazy (25 March 2014)

Sounds very positive, i really do like the look of them. I also dont really do BP's but as im not getting any younger & have a yard of horses that cant do without me i think i need to take things more seriously.


----------



## dieseldog (25 March 2014)

I bought one yesterday on Amazon. Due to a pricing glitch it was only £64&#128522;. They have gone up now to £260


----------



## kerilli (25 March 2014)

Yes, they are exceptionally flexible and comfy, you don't even know you've got it on.


----------



## LEC (25 March 2014)

Mine arrived today. It's snug but flexible. Seems a lot thicker than my 9yo one! I also got mine for £64 off amazon!


----------



## SuperH (26 March 2014)

I've got one.  Seems great so far.  I couldn't get racesafe or airowear to fit me so went for this instead.


----------



## FreshandMinty (20 May 2014)

can anyone tell me if they are lower profile than the racesafe? would you get away with one under a show jacket?


----------



## kerilli (21 May 2014)

No, there are 3 layers of foam so they are a bit bulkier than the Racesafe. The NZ team ride in them now I think, if you want to see how they look. 
There is a new v snug-fitting black bp which is specially designed to go over a black show jacket and hardly show, it was shown at BETA, might well have been Charles Owen. Worth a look.


----------



## LEC (21 May 2014)

It was air o wear


----------



## kerilli (21 May 2014)

Ah, ok, thanks.  Alas, my memory!  
FreshandMinty, I don't think there is a bp which will fit under a show jacket without making the rider look as if they're on steroids. Better to get the one you like best and put it over the jacket. Plenty do.  The Dainese comes in navy and black so would do the job well.


----------



## FreshandMinty (21 May 2014)

ok thanks


----------



## sare_bear (21 May 2014)

These look very interesting. Do any of you use them on youngsters? Looking for something that will not catch on the back of the saddle or hold me too much when riding the odd flighty youngster. Also will it fit someone slightly chesty?  Otherwise looking at air o wear outlyne.  Also where did you buy them from? Thanks


----------



## kerilli (21 May 2014)

Yes, they don't catch on the back of the saddle at all, and they are pretty lightweight and very moveable imho. Can't comment on chesty-ness personally but there seems to be lots of room in mine!    
http://www.dainese.com/uk_en/equestrian
The Milton. They are unisex. I can check the size of mine next time I'm out in the tackroom if you like?


----------



## sare_bear (21 May 2014)

Thanks Kerilli. Can't find the Balios only Milton on that website, which is level 1. Looking for level 3, so can event in it as well. Have you tried a Kan at all? How does it compare? How do you measure to make sure you get the correct size? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks


----------



## kerilli (21 May 2014)

Ah drats, sorry, the pic looked the same. If you ring John at Dainese on 07976 310566 he will advise as to exact sizes etc, he was very accurate about mine. 
Yes, I have a Kan too, absolutely love it for XC. I use the Dainese at home for backing etc, so I can keep the Kan on the lorry and not risk turning up to a competition without it (has almost been known...) 
They are both very very protective but feel very different. I don't mind the solidity of the Kan at all, I forget it the moment it's zipped up, but I know some people don't like that feeling, much prefer the softer flexibility of the Racesafe etc. The Dainese gives a similar soft/bendy feel to that. It is very protective (3 layers of hexagon foam pieces, with their edges staggered so there's no 1 place an impact can push through, if that makes sense). Measurements are as for an item of clothing - chest, waist etc. 
Their website size chart is pretty accurate imho:
http://www.dainese.com/media/catalog/sizing_chart_eng.pdf
I'm a size 12 up top (10 when skinnier than now!) and am in a Medium. The Small was just a bit too snug to do up! 
hope that helps. Love mine.


----------



## LEC (21 May 2014)

I have a L Dainese and it fits snug. Normally a 14/16 on top and wear 40 in jackets.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 May 2014)

My friend has bought one it looks great she says she completely forgets it's there 
I am going to try it on ( if it fits !! ) and see I have never had BP I have liked .


----------



## sare_bear (21 May 2014)

Thanks Kerilli and Lec. Will order one to try. I'm a 12 - 14 so may be in between sizes, so may phone for sizing advice.


----------



## Kit-kat (22 May 2014)

I use mine for schooling as it is so lightweight and you forget you even have it on...love the design and would even be able to get it under my hunting coat ....but it is not an air jacket so would only use x country with an air jacket over it ....


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (22 May 2014)

If you can fit into an adults XS then the kids XL will also fit and it's cheaper (no VAT, just wish my head would fit in kids helmets too!). 

There's a size chart here http://www.treehouseonline.co.uk/sizes/56 , the kids XL measurements are missing but they're the same as the womens XS except the over-shoulder size is 79cm - 86cm on the kids XL and 86cm - 88cm on the womens XS.


----------



## dieseldog (22 May 2014)

Just be careful if you buy one that you get the right one, there seem to be 2 and one is not Beta Level 3, for example in the link above they have a photo of the level 1 protector in the Level 3 description.  The Level 3 has a big purple label on the front of it.

The third picture on this link shows what it should look like, it does say in the description that the main picture is not the level 3 one http://www.dainese.me.uk/equestrian/dainese-balios-3-waistcoat-lady.html# there are cheaper ones on ebay , but they are the lower level ones.


----------



## sare_bear (5 June 2014)

HI All. 

Mine arrived today, but unsure if I have the correct size. It fits nicely with a t shirt, v snug with a fleece. What do you do in the winter as it does not have straps to let out say to wear thicker clothes underneath. Do I go up a size, but may then be too big in summer as not adjustable. What is everyone else doing? Sorry for daft questions. Also does anyone know if the back length is the same in M and L? Have to say, great quality and so comfortable compared to the Outline and Harry hall that I couldn't move in!!


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (5 June 2014)

sare_bear said:



			Also does anyone know if the back length is the same in M and L?
		
Click to expand...

Assuming you have a ladies (  ), back length in the Medium is 90-91cm and in the Large is 91-93cm. So if the medium is on the shorter side for you, you should be okay with the Large. If, however, the Medium is on the verge of being slightly too long then the Large is going to cause problems.


----------



## kerilli (5 June 2014)

In winter I'll just put a big jacket over mine. If it was big enough to go over bulky layers, I don't think it would be good for summer with just a shirt under it. 
Yes, they're super quality and you truly forget it's on, which is ideal.


----------



## sare_bear (5 June 2014)

Thanks MyDog, the M is verging on too long, so def wouldn't want any longer, so think that is decision made. Just can't put on any weight!!!  
Kerilli, Will do the same and put my waterproof over instead. Love the flexibility of it. Shame they don't make them in different back lengths. They seem far superior than others I have tried, but then so is the price!


----------



## Goldenstar (5 June 2014)

sare_bear said:



			Thanks MyDog, the M is verging on too long, so def wouldn't want any longer, so think that is decision made. Just can't put on any weight!!!  
Kerilli, Will do the same and put my waterproof over instead. Love the flexibility of it. Shame they don't make them in different back lengths. They seem far superior than others I have tried, but then so is the price! 

Click to expand...

I agree about the back length is an issue it's an issue for me I can't fit my boobs in one size and the next is too long .


----------



## sare_bear (5 June 2014)

Goldenstar - similar to me, as in when I put a fleece on it fits great everywhere bar a little (too?) snug over my chest, but just couldn't cope with any longer in the back. Also when I tried on the Airowear outline they were saying that it should come down to sit on your last rib in front, but this is well below that, which I like. I am sure they may develop it further, if it sells well in time.


----------

